

3D-print records for your turntable - alternize
http://www.instructables.com/id/3D-Printed-Record/

======
dexter313
Previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4947970>

It sounds pretty good, similar to an old tape recording.

------
lostlogin
I wonder if it would have higher audio resolution if phonograph cylinders were
the recording holding device.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phonograph_cylinder>

